# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  How would you spend 8 hours in Roatan?

## GramChop

I will be on Roatan for about 8 hours in late April.  I've never been and don't want to hang with the cruise ship masses.  What should I do?  Personal experience suggestions appreciated.

----------

